# Time Skylon



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My new Time Skylon has arrived finally.

Time Skylon Activ
Super Record EPS Groupset
Fulcrum Racing Speed Wheelset
Astute Saddle
Conti Tires
Time Espresso Pedals


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Well done man. Wicked sweet bike. Don't forget we have a Time forum on here.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I totally missed the TIME thread, that's why I posted it here. Admin if possible can help move this to Time forum.

Thanks


----------

